

Help me improve a startup framework focusing on people [infographic] - twidlit
http://piclyf.com/ericzoo/pics/859

======
twidlit
Inspired by Esther Dyson, who said to an interviewer "its the people, stupid."
(forgot the question and the link) but i think it mustve been how Russia can
replicate Silicon Valley.

Anyway, i think im unto something here but feel free to demolish, debate or
improve upon it.

